# Western Hunting Expo



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm kind of interested in hearing LaPierre. I've never been to this expo before, what do you like best about the expo? I'm sure the $5.00 tags are a big hit, just think of the $$$$ that rolls in just with that. Do you have to preregister or can you just pay at the door?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

You can pay at the door. The lines get a little long sometimes though.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Dang it! I successfully boycotted the Expo last year, was planning to do so this year, and wouldn't you know it...They're bringing in the Oak Ridge Boys to perform. A guy just can't miss something like that! :evil:

_Giddy-up-a-oom-papa-oom-papa-mow-mow!_


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> Dang it! I successfully boycotted the Expo last year, was planning to do so this year, and wouldn't you know it...They're bringing in the Oak Ridge Boys to perform. A guy just can't miss something like that! :evil:
> 
> _Giddy-up-a-oom-papa-oom-papa-mow-mow!_


They are still alive and playing? Wow! Never seen a performance with guitars and walkers before! Should be interesting!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the link for all the happenings at the Expo, 
Including pre-register for the 200 permit draw:
http://www.huntexpo.com/


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

remember your helping to finance groups that want to get rid of you, the average hunter. If you do go, look around and try to figure out how any of the people there will help the average hunter. It is simply the Barrett-Jackson auction for tags. Its also a way to show the state how much money their is in tags, which means nothing but bad for hunters and animals. Before I get the argument, you can rent a hotel room and spend that money at the gun show and do just as much good for the local economy.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hossblur said:


> remember your helping to finance groups that want to get rid of you, the average hunter. If you do go, look around and try to figure out how any of the people there will help the average hunter. It is simply the Barrett-Jackson auction for tags. Its also a way to show the state how much money their is in tags, which means nothing but bad for hunters and animals. Before I get the argument, you can rent a hotel room and spend that money at the gun show and do just as much good for the local economy.


NOT!

If you go, your are supporting sportsmen groups that have put 23 MILLION $$ +
back into Utah's habitat and wild life trying to rebuild it, and create more opportunity
for EVERYONE.....http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/conservati ... evenue.pdf

Here's the list of 2012/13 projects, I suggest you 'nay-say-ers' look this over,
and see for your self how much takes place on general deer/elk units...
http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/conservati ... ojects.pdf

I enjoy it simply because it allows my family more opportunity to draw permits,
and my tag strategy to apply for as many permits as possible every year...

If you don't like the expo , fine, don't go, don't apply.....
But don't be 'slamming' the ones that do go and enjoy it please.

( Couldn't help myself, to much anti average Joe stuff here that ain't true  )


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

hossblur said:


> remember your helping to finance groups that want to get rid of you, the average hunter. If you do go, look around and try to figure out how any of the people there will help the average hunter. It is simply the Barrett-Jackson auction for tags. Its also a way to show the state how much money their is in tags, which means nothing but bad for hunters and animals. Before I get the argument, you can rent a hotel room and spend that money at the gun show and do just as much good for the local economy.


What is your definition of "average hunter"? 
I concider myself an average hunter. A person that is living paycheck to paycheck. I actually take on a second job in the winter, just so I can afford to hunt in the fall. 
And I fully support the expo and with all the "free" seminars and "free" stuff the vendors are handing out at the show. It's worth the $10(with discount ticket).
Honestly, the only thing that bugs me a little is the way they advertise the expo tags. They say "for only $5, you can hunt a big buck on the Henries or a Bighorn on one of the top units". They should say, "for $5, you get the chance at drawing one of 200 tags, price of tag not included".


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

One thing to consider is the odds of drawing one of the tags. If you don't like your odds in the OIL draw, your odds are not much and worse for some of the tags at the show. Do your research before you drop the five bucks or buy any of the packaged draws to see if you believe that it is worth the money to you. The numbers may surprise you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While your odds are quite large at the Expo for a OIL hunt at least you can buy as many as you can afford unlike the states draw for the same hunts.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

What I love about the Western Hunting and Conservation Expo while at the Expo.... EVERYTHING!!! It is an awesome spectacle and I want to spend every penny of my hard earned money there to increase my chances of killing some animals. 

What I love about the Western Hunting and Conservation Expo outside of the Expo.... Nothing!!! So far SFW has done more to the detriment of hunter recruitment and authentic outdoor hunting tradition than any tree hugging animal rights leaf whiping hemped out hippie on the planet earth. Sorry to say but I am still bitter about radical political changes in the past and option 2 going into effect. The 3-5 day state wide hunting season still has me singed with anger. Transplanting mule deer is as effective as baiting mesquitos with bags of blood sealed in plastic. Money can be better spent and politics can be left to the biologists. I will give them a thumbs up for the turkey transplants even though I dont hunt turkeys, but for every thumbs up there is about 3 WTF's and they are bit WTF's that interfered with my hunt. 

The average hunter wants to buy a tag and hunt every year. He doesnt have to see a 30" buck behind every bush after drawing a tag after a 20 year waiting period. He doesnt hunt the animals that are protected for the sake of growing to maturity. He hunts because he genuinely likes to hunt. The average hunter cannot afford a 150k auctioned Book Cliffs tag. He pays his money to conservation and takes his family with him.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Critter said:


> While your odds are quite large at the Expo for a OIL hunt at least you can buy as many as you can afford unlike the states draw for the same hunts.


Which is one more example of how it is all for the rich, and all about the money.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I usually avoid these type of threads like the plague. But I'm gonna use Nambaster as an example why these debates go NOWHERE.


Nambaster said:


> What I love about the Western Hunting and Conservation Expo while at the Expo.... EVERYTHING!!! It is an awesome spectacle and I want to spend every penny of my hard earned money there to increase my chances of killing some animals. Amen I coudn't agree more, but just maybe you should of stopped here
> 
> What I love about the Western Hunting and Conservation Expo outside of the Expo.... Nothing!!! OK, i see your point, maybe stop here??
> I will give them a thumbs up for the turkey transplants even though I dont hunt turkeys, but for every thumbs up there is about 3 WTF's and they are bit WTF's that interfered with my hunt. What? I think what you are trying to say is that turkey's have interferred with your big game hunt? I have had squirrls, pheasant, elk, even a moose interfere with a hunt or stalk. Again not sure what your issue is here
> ...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> One thing to consider is the odds of drawing one of the tags. If you don't like your odds in the OIL draw, your odds are not much and worse for some of the tags at the show. Do your research before you drop the five bucks or buy any of the packaged draws to see if you believe that it is worth the money to you. The numbers may surprise you.


The EXPO odds last year:

Buck deer - 1 in 1,110
Premium buck deer - 1 in 2,072
Bull elk - 1 in 1,224
Buck pronghorn - 1 in 377
Bull moose Res - 1 in 2,536
Bull moose Non-res - 1 in 715
Bison Res - 1 in 4,482
Bison Non-res - 1 in 668
Desert Bighorn Res - 1 in 4,456
Desert Bighorn Non-res - 1 in 789
RM Bighorn Res - 1 in 4,149
RM Bighorn Non-res - 1 in 772
RM Goat Res - 1 in 2,625
RM Goat Non-res - 1 in 655

Sorry, but I didn't calculate each hunt seperately nor odds for the turkey, bear and cougar hunts!

In any case, your odds are usually much better for any one species in the state draws because of two things, the number of applicants allowed to apply and your bonus and/or preference points. In fact, some of the odds are 1 in 1 or close to it. The advantages to the Convention draw are that you get to apply for ALL species (except any OIL you've already drawn.) and it costs you only $5 to apply. The disadvantages are the odds and the fact that you have to be there to verify your applications, which is the main reason why I've never applied.

And that brings me to another point that may be misleading. This EXPO is designed to bring in the tourists, but if the hometowns of all the winners in 2011 are indicative of the makeup of EXPO attendees, then I'm not sure we're doing as well as we think. I guess it's a matter of data interpretation which I'll leave to you experts! (I haven't calculated the data for the 2012 EXPO, but I imagine it's about the same.)

2011 EXPO tag winners:
59% - Wasatch Front (24% SL Valley, 17.5% Utah Valley, 17% Weber/Davis)
11.5% - Out of State
9.5% - Central Utah
8.5% - Uintah Basin
3% - Tooele Valley
3% - Southern Utah
2% - Morgan area
2% - Heber area
1.5% - Cache/Box Elder

Though I'm not a big fan of the EXPO, I/we have thoroughly enjoyed it the times I/we've gone and I would hate to see it disappear.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Touche!!! Hockey... 

Sorry I did not validate everything with statistical data and accurate numbers. To save forum members time and energy I guess I could have summed things up by saying... "The Western Hunting and Conservation Expo is a great show, but the ones who put it on really really really suck"

and no offense taken with the constructive criticism, and thanks for agreeing with me... :mrgreen:


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

The advantages to the Convention draw are that you get to apply for ALL species (except any OIL you've already drawn.)

Are you sure about the OIL'S

From the expo web page

•Any person may apply for any or all available permits at the Hunting Expo regardless of what permits he/she may have drawn in previous Utah public draws (unless the person is on revocation).


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

darkcloud, you need to keep that type of info. to yourself!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OK,
cats out of the bag.......

You can actually draw your 2nd OIAL ,same species tag , at the Expo....

I'll bet Jay Anderson show up and applies  
(for those who don't know, Jay has successfully drawn EVERY OIAL tag in Utah)


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> OK,
> cats out of the bag.......
> 
> You can actually draw your 2nd OIAL ,same species tag , at the Expo....
> ...


  You're correct! It's the other way around! You can't apply for the regular DWR OIL tag once you get a Convention (or Conservation) OIL tag, but you can get as many OIL Convention tags as you're lucky enough to draw or as many Conservation OIL tags as you're willing to pay for. (Big money beats luck every time!  )


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess I look at it differently. I dont put in for any of the tags at the expo. I go to the expo to sight see, and get me out of the house. It doesnt make me happy to see all the trophies that the big money boys buy (dole moss booth). I feel like anyone can get a good trophy for the right amount of money. I put in for the same tags year after year , moose, elk, and deer. Have never drawn, except the archery deer, or general deer. I go hunting for the enjoyment of being out of the city and away from work. If I shoot an animal its a bonus. I do enjoy talking to the vendors, and running into other hunters I know. As far as the tags at the expo, its a chance to draw a tag for those that choose to spend the money. I choose not to. If you dont like what it stands for, or dont support it DONT PUT IN. I dont know if the money I pay to get in the doors goes towards the cause, or the convention center. In any case its 10 buck for a few hours of entertainment. Just my opinion.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Two thoughts:

1- My $5 was sure well spent last year when I drew the rifle Paunsy tag. Hunt of a lifetime. I'll never forget it. The buck I shot wasn't too bad either. 

2- Can't say 'Nobody at the expo is looking out for the average Joe." USAC has had a booth there since its inception. The ONLY thing USAC is about is ensuring opportunities for the average Joe.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> One thing to consider is the odds of drawing one of the tags. If you don't like your odds in the OIL draw, your odds are not much and worse for some of the tags at the show. Do your research before you drop the five bucks or buy any of the packaged draws to see if you believe that it is worth the money to you. The numbers may surprise you.


+1

Odds are not great.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I go for the scenery!


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

If you draw one of these tags, do you still pay the cost of the tag as if you drew in the annual DWR drawing, or is the cost of the tag actually $5?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You still pay the tag fee to the division.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

chet said:


> I go for the scenery!


like the chick in your avatar


----------



## 00jason00 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have enjoyed the Expo's... My family loves to go... My wife mostly for the misc BS. I like to see what is new and it is always nice to chat up different groups and to see old time friends. I have never had any luck with a draw (nor have I ever... ever drawn something no matter what!) but the monies go to a good thing and hunting for as long as I have, I have seen improvements in my areas. Better management and better facilities.


----------

